# My 13th Composition 1st movement



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is a pretty crazy composition. Was using disonnant counterpoint for this one, and had a lot of fun. there is a pretty good midi to mp4 converter online for free with no registration, etc. required under Coolutils.com. Piano sound way more realistic than windows media player, bass kind of loud though.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I couldn't get past the sound of that piano patch, sorry.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is an edited recording. I decided to leave it as a standalone Rondo instead.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

A cleaner version. I think Grieg's influence may be heard.


----------

